# ARISTOCRAFT ALCO RS3 1995 Vintage Diesel



## gibjon (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi All - I am new to this forum and new to G-scale. My 13 year old son purchase from E-Bay an Aristocraft Alco RS3 1995 Vintage Diesel. He wants to add sound. We are looking at PB-11 phoenix sound system. This engine has two connectors on the bottom. One is a two pin male connector and the other is a three-pin connector. Question 1: can anyone verify the pin out of these connectors. I believe the two pin is speaker, although I do not see a speaker inside. The other is power?. Question 2: where can I purchase the corresponding female connectors? Thanks in advance. Jon


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi Jon
Welcome to the Forum, The speaker is tucked up in the front of the hood and the 3 pin plug is usually the speaker.
If you call phoenix and tell them which one you have they will send you all the plugs with the sound kit.

Jethro


----------

